# Cool photo editing site



## Ashley (Aug 13, 2008)

This site is so cool. It's not really photo editing, but it allows you to put your image into another image. All you do is choose the image you want to put your own image in and then upload your own image. However, their site is a bit slow.

PhotoFun

Here's a sample of one I did:







The eye one is pretty cool too.

Feel free to share yours here!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 13, 2008)

hey that's cool! is that you? you look gaw-jus!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 13, 2008)

lol no! I wish. It's Kristin Kreuk.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 13, 2008)

I think you have a very similar facial shape. You're easily as beautiful as she is.


----------



## Karren (Aug 13, 2008)

Now that looks like phun!! Can I paste someone elses face on my body? Lol. Thanks Ashley!!



.


----------



## Darla (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks Ashley looks like great fun! i will check it out


----------



## Ashley (Aug 13, 2008)

lol thanks rosie!

haha Karren..no, but you can put your face on someone else's body!


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 13, 2008)

aww i tried to go on and it says "internal server error"... i'll try again later!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 13, 2008)

cool !! thanks Ashley, i'll try something tomorrow !!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 13, 2008)

How cool! thanks for the heads up


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 13, 2008)

Hahaha I had fun playing with that! Here is some I did.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh, Laura, great pics! I love the eye one. It makes me think you are going to a nice dinner with a guy and we're looking at him looking at you. haha ok..wild imagination.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 13, 2008)

Hahaha Ashley, it does look a bit like that! Creative imagination


----------



## internetchick (Aug 13, 2008)

That looks like a lot of fun!

ETA: WHAT THE HELL?!?! Look what the Christmas one did to my face LOL. As if I wasn't self conscious enough about my nose.


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 13, 2008)

How cool! I can tell I'm going to be wasting many hours on there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kbella (Aug 13, 2008)

Omg this is so good!

I've already spent 1 hour doing my family's photos



fun!


----------



## amanda1210 (Aug 14, 2008)

what a cool site!! Thanks!!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 14, 2008)

I tried it today, it is really cool Ash!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## saitoyf (Aug 14, 2008)

It's great , like you said is slow.I have tried it &amp; excuse me if not nice.





Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This site is so cool. It's not really photo editing, but it allows you to put your image into another image. All you do is choose the image you want to put your own image in and then upload your own image. However, their site is a bit slow.
PhotoFun

Here's a sample of one I did:

http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t...ash/sample.jpg

The eye one is pretty cool too.

Feel free to share yours here!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's some i did of myself, i had too much fun with that site haha.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 14, 2008)

Ooh, really cool picture, saitoyf!

nury I love the third one!


----------



## kbella (Aug 14, 2008)

Love the 3rd one too!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Ash and Kbella






that site is sooo much fun, i hope they add more photo styles in the future, those give me ideas on how to get creative in a different way with photoshop haha.


----------



## kbella (Aug 14, 2008)

Fun!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 14, 2008)

Those look so cool Kbella! i love the first one


----------



## kbella (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh thanks Daeron...like you mentioned the site is so much fun..you can't help but be creative and play around with it in different ways


----------



## Ashley (Aug 14, 2008)

I love the Vogue cover!


----------



## kbella (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Ashley!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 14, 2008)

haha, I love seeing everyone else's photos! they all look real!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 14, 2008)

hey, that looks cool, Ashley!! what kind of editing did you do to the pic? just curious.. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Originally Posted by *kbella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/6687/photofunia8794oy4.jpg
http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/7...nia757aty5.jpg

Fun!





that's really cool!!!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks kcam. The site doesn't really let you edit photos...you're kinda framing it within another pic, so I just chose a picture of Kristin and put it in that image.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 12, 2008)

Why am I so late on these stuff?

I'm loving it oh so much


----------



## Dreama (Sep 12, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 15, 2008)

I had so much fun on that site LOL Thank you Ashley!!

Here they are































Thanks for looking


----------



## Ashley (Sep 15, 2008)

Celly I love the art gallery one!

Francesca, I love the last one! It really looks like an advertisement.


----------



## SewAmazing (Sep 15, 2008)

I love it! Thanks


----------



## katey_pie237 (Sep 15, 2008)

This is such a cool idea! Simple yet fun



i will def be checking this site out after seeing all the cool posts... thanks 4 sharing!


----------



## vesna (Sep 15, 2008)

That site looks really cool.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Sep 16, 2008)

I love this site! I have these pics all over my Myspace.....


----------



## saitoyf (Sep 16, 2008)

I have done another one!


----------



## saitoyf (Sep 16, 2008)

Another one, my boys!


----------



## michixboo (Sep 16, 2008)

These sites are just too much fun.

*JibJab.com *is also pretty funny.

Instead of still pictures, you can put

your head on a dancing body. =)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Ohh...this is fun! lol!


----------

